# Indiana Pacers Training Camp Questions



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *How is Danny Granger going to fit?*
> 
> That’s the question that seems to keep coming back around and around. And well, the only answer to give is wait and see. I know that’s quite the “cliched” answer, but truly the real time action of a game will tell us how Granger fits into this team now. Sure, he can say the right things about feeling good and ready to go, but how in fact do you know until you’re in that real speed mode of a game. Just like football preseason is so vastly different from regular season, so is the basketball season. I don’t think we can even tell that much from a preseason basketball game as most of the time guys aren’t out there ready to play. Danny Granger might have to step it up this preseason just to make sure his body is full ready as the Pacers could use just that extra bit of scoring punch and even his defensive presence at times. It leads into the next question of Lance Stephenson and him vying for that starting role.
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/teams/indiana-pacers/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Does anybody have any news about Granger's physical and mental condition right now? Has he been working on his game? Is he cool with his role or is he confused like Gerald Wallace clearly would be in the same situation? 

I don't think the bench situation is even in question with this team anymore. When you upgrade from DJ Augustin to CJ Watson, from Tyler Hansbrough to Luis Scola, and from Sam Young to Danny Granger, you've got to be thrilled with your offseason. Mahinmi shifting from 8th man to 9th man takes a little pressure off him as well. Anything you get from Copeland on either end of the floor is gravy. That's not a good bench - that's a great bench.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

It will be interesting to see how Granger fits. You'd have to assume George has the keys to this team now, so if he doesn't play well back at the 2, there's no option but to bring Danny off the bench. 

If Granger does end up starting, I'm interested to see how Lance takes it. Hopefully he'll see being 6th man on a contender as a role to savor, but I see him as a guy with a fairly big ego so he may sulk and regress. 

As far as the bench, I think its improved without question. Scola and Watson are going to be nice, and I liked what I saw from Copeland last year on the Knicks.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> Does anybody have any news about Granger's physical and mental condition right now? Has he been working on his game? Is he cool with his role or is he confused like Gerald Wallace clearly would be in the same situation?





> Scott Agness
> @ScottAgness
> 
> Granger said he feels great, has no soreness after the team’s first two-a-day schedule yesterday.


..


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

R-Star said:


> It will be interesting to see how Granger fits. You'd have to assume George has the keys to this team now, so if he doesn't play well back at the 2, there's no option but to bring Danny off the bench.
> 
> If Granger does end up starting, I'm interested to see how Lance takes it. Hopefully he'll see being 6th man on a contender as a role to savor, but I see him as a guy with a fairly big ego so he may sulk and regress.
> 
> As far as the bench, I think its improved without question. Scola and Watson are going to be nice, and I liked what I saw from Copeland last year on the Knicks.


can't remember where i saw it but lance said he is fine if he comes off the bench. i think he is sensible enough to know he is in the rotation no matter what and he will get solid, regular minutes on a contender.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think the chemistry with the starters in the playoffs was terrific. Granger should come off the bench and give them that boost. And then I'm sure he'll be in at the end of games so he doesn't need to worry about that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

clownskull said:


> can't remember where i saw it but lance said he is fine if he comes off the bench. i think he is sensible enough to know he is in the rotation no matter what and he will get solid, regular minutes on a contender.


You could be right. He seems like he came into the league very entitled and I've blasted him for that for a long time, but last year he really seemed to turn the corner mentally. 

Hes been making me eat my words since the playoffs. I wouldn't mind being wrong again.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Danny Granger did not participate in Wednesday's practice due to back soreness.
> 
> “He tweaked his back yesterday,” Vogel said. “His knee was doing really, really good. No concerns there. But he got hit with a screen yesterday and kinda jerked his back out of whack.”
> 
> Granger played in just five seasons due to patellar tendinosis.


http://blogs.indystar.com/pacersins...r-recovering-from-back-tweak-misses-practice/


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Adrian Wojnarowski: One of the wisest decisions a player made this summer? Indiana's Lance Stephenson choosing to work with fabled shooting coach Hal Wissel. Twitter @WojYahooNBA


I don't know who Hal Wissel is but it's good to know that Stephenson has been working hard. I would love to see him improve from mid range.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Granger jerked his back out of whack? That doesn't seem good.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I'll be at the preseason game on Saturday. Heard yesterday that Rose is playing? That's cool.


----------

